# Acura MDX audio upgrade possible?



## vettefiend (Apr 4, 2009)

I am looking at buying an 2010-2012 Acura MDX with navigation but I don't want to pull the trigger until I know what my options are for upgrading the audio after the head unit. I tried searching on here but there was nothing on this model.

I assume the behemoth head unit has to stay since it has navigation, bluetooth, a separate screen up toward the top of the dash, and overall looks fairly integrated.

Does anyone have any experience with upgrading this system?
Does this head unit puts out an unmolested full-range signal or will I have to put in something like a JL Fix?

Thanks.


----------



## lashlee (Aug 16, 2007)

Though I'm not 100%, I would look into Acurazine or other sites to see if the MDX follows the other premium units offered by Honda utilizing balanced differential signal from the OEM H/U to the OEM amp that can be adapted to an amp or processor (as long as it accepts balanced differential).


----------



## vettefiend (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks lashlee. I hadn't seen Acurazine before. I spent some time on mdxers.org with not much success.


----------



## ominous (Apr 21, 2017)

Acurazine is pretty helpful. I used it a lot when I had my 3.2CL (mostly for mechanical stuff).


----------



## SQLnovice (Jul 22, 2014)

Those 2 acura sites are no good for audio help, at least from my experience for the past 2 years. Bing from SIS did 2 really nice MDX build. Both are on this site. Since you have the nav, you'll want to tap after the amp.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

If you have the ELS system you are married to the stock HU.


----------



## vettefiend (Apr 4, 2009)

SQLnovice said:


> Those 2 acura sites are no good for audio help, at least from my experience for the past 2 years. Bing from SIS did 2 really nice MDX build. Both are on this site. Since you have the nav, you'll want to tap after the amp.


I am finding the same thing with those sites. Good for everything except for audio. (I saw some random posts by you over there.)

I have seen both of Bing's installs and the thing that concerns me is the "master volume". He used a JL Clean Sweep in one install and a Mosconi in the other and in both instances he mentions the knob for those items are master volume and not the OEM head unit.

Is this a necessary by-product for using these products or is that his preference? I would prefer to be able to use the volume control on the OEM head unit.


----------



## vettefiend (Apr 4, 2009)

evo9 said:


> If you have the ELS system you are married to the stock HU.


I see in your sig that you are using the ELS system. What interface are you using for your dsp/amps?


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

vettefiend said:


> I see in your sig that you are using the ELS system. What interface are you using for your dsp/amps?


This is the only DSP I'm aware of on the market, that appears to be the best match with the ELS systems. 

Audiocontrol DM-810. It has the flexibility to run an active system without loosing DVD-A capability. And most importantly, it has this stand out feature they call the AccuBass. 

_AudioControl’s patent pending AccuBASS circuit is designed to recover the bass that goes missing when the volume is increased in some factory sound systems. Unlike The Epicenter®, AccuBASS is more like an EQ, which boosts from around 50 Hz to 125 Hz; AccuBASS will not add content which is not already present in the signal. AccuBASS can be set to activate only when the bass in the factory system begins rolling off (using the Threshold knob). The end result is a smooth bass response at all system volumes. Alternatively, AccuBASS may be switched to “always on” (again using the Threshold knob – turned fully clockwise) to give rich enhancement to the low end of your music, for systems that do not exhibit a bass roll-off._


----------



## Mad Scientist (Feb 12, 2017)

I would give you the DIYMA link, but my post count is too low. In Google, search "_Audible Physics / Zapco Install in an 08 Acura MDX_" and it should give you the DIYMA link in the results.

I have a 2009 MDX, and will be doing a full audio install in the next year or so. That link was very helpful in getting a basic understanding of how the stock one is set up.


----------



## stevemk07 (Jan 3, 2012)

I have an 08 TL with the ELS system. I imagine they work similarly but I am not sure. 

Assuming they are similar, what I would recommend is getting something in the chain just before your aftermarket amp, or an amp, with differential-balanced inputs and connect RCAs to the preamp signals before the stock amp. Some time ago someone tested the front signals and they showed to be flat with a small dip at 1k and I agree with that. It is not very big and I get very clear sound with my system this way. I do not use a processor because I believe it is already time aligned in the HU but you could go that route as well and make the dip at 1k info obsolete.

Acura did or does a good bit of research into the placement of their drivers.


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

Mad Scientist said:


> I would give you the DIYMA link, but my post count is too low. In Google, search "_Audible Physics / Zapco Install in an 08 Acura MDX_" and it should give you the DIYMA link in the results.
> 
> I have a 2009 MDX, and will be doing a full audio install in the next year or so. That link was very helpful in getting a basic understanding of how the stock one is set up.




Post #7 OP is aware of this > http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...dible-physics-zapco-install-08-acura-mdx.html


----------

